# Beispiele zur Verwendung von Lambda Expressions in Java 8



## Thomas Darimont (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

in einem Blog-Post von Stuart Marks findet man eine schön umfangreiche Sammlung von Beispielen
zur Verwendung von Lambda Expressions in Java 8:
http://stuartmarks.wordpress.com/20...ple-code-from-accelerated-lambda-programming/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Akeshihiro (29. Mai 2013)

Nichts neues zwar (jedenfalls, wenn man die Entwicklungen verfolgt), aber dennoch sehr schön zu lesen und nimmt bestimmt vielen Java-Mecker-Tanten den Wind aus dem Segel ^^


----------



## melmager (1. Juni 2013)

Akeshihiro hat gesagt.:


> und nimmt bestimmt vielen Java-Mecker-Tanten den Wind aus dem Segel ^^



Eine kurzer Erklärung was das Lambada eigendich ist  währe cool gewesen. Nicht jeder kämpft sich durch ein Code um zu verstehen was hinter der Überschrift steht und was man davon hat - sprich Anwendungsecke.

So kommt nur rüber das es nun eine API für Lateinamerikanische Tänze in Java 8 gibt


----------

